# RISA-3d and RISA Floor Training



## Mike1144 (Dec 18, 2007)

Has anyone had the privilege of attending the RISA training at their California headquarters? Is it informative? Will it make me a better engineer? Do they serve a nice lunch? Our company is sending me and another engineer sometime next year, and I wanted to get some first hand info.

Thanks


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 19, 2007)

Mike1144 said:


> Has anyone had the privilege of attending the RISA training at their California headquarters? Is it informative? Will it make me a better engineer? Do they serve a nice lunch? Our company is sending me and another engineer sometime next year, and I wanted to get some first hand info.
> Thanks



Yeah,, Risa 3D is a good tool for Practicing Structural Engineers, you can model complex structures and analyze and run for design in 3Dimensional system, loads can be applied static, dynamic and earthquake forces on it using the latest codes. the method used in that program to analyze the system is Finite Element Analysis or matrix structural analysis. For sure you will be way ahead of other conventional structural engineers with that knowledge. I have used STAAD, ETABS and SAP 2000 for 12.5 years now and it is an advantage.


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 19, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> Yeah,, Risa 3D is a good tool for Practicing Structural Engineers, you can model complex structures and analyze and run for design in 3Dimensional system, loads can be applied static, dynamic and earthquake forces on it using the latest codes. the method used in that program to analyze the system is Finite Element Analysis or matrix structural analysis. For sure you will be way ahead of other conventional structural engineers with that knowledge. I have used STAAD, ETABS and SAP 2000 for 12.5 years now and it is an advantage.



I was more interested in the content of their training.


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 19, 2007)

Mike1144 said:


> I was more interested in the content of their training.



Im sure you will be trained how to use the program RISA 3d in analysis and design of structures, modelling etc, the function of the program and it's capabilities etc.


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 19, 2007)

Vinsanity said:


> Im sure you will be trained how to use the program RISA 3d in analysis and design of structures, modelling etc, the function of the program and it's capabilities etc.



rlyflag:


----------

